# gigging info-newbie



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm considering getting into gigging next year and have a few questions. I would be wading to gig. If I understand correctly, when wading you use a straight gig without barbs and reach down in water to get fish after it is pinned to bottom. Is this the way it is? Also, what kind of lights do you use? Would one of those handheld spotlights work? How about a very good headlamp type of light? Thanks for any information you can give me.


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

thats not true if you have good 3 or 4 prong gigs you don't have to reach down and get them just pick up the gig and put him in the cooler if your interested i have a wadeing set up i'll sell you cheap a hand held spotlight will work but it will eat your battery up quick:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

I use a 4 or 5 prong gig, B&M makes it available a Wali world with a bamboo pole also available at Wal Mart. That was around 14 bucks. Lights there are a lot of lights i have seen out there. here is my set up.



























Thats all i do. Hope to see you out there!


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Heyyyy!! Banjovi. thats a pretty neat idea. I'm a little behind i guess. Is the fork where the lite comes from, is it led? We only had a old tub, and innertube.and the net, is a good idea too. you dont have to scoop under the flatfish.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

Roger that the fork has 2 under water fishing lights. The net My buddys son has, is for a few blue crabs and has a gig on the other side. Wash tub and an innertube is still the best way. I went pvc fo price, and availability. I couldn't fint an innertube here in Navarre. As long as you poke a few, its all good.


----------



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

great set up on the lights banjovie what kind of battery do you use?


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

I like that light, i always used a pie pan and 12 volt regular light bulb, I would really like to see what kind of bulbs you used and how you sealed them.


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

I believe they are lights from fishinglightsetc.com aquastar(sp?) lights I have similar setup. They are nice for wading.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

I use the 50 watt starfire lights, got them at Walmart in Gulf Breeze for $13.48. I ordered 100 watt bulbs from the net, works good. The light,swithc,wire and pvc all was around 40.00. The lights are pretty brite and are easy to pull apart to cleac or r2 bulbs.


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks I'll check that out.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I bought a 4 prong stainless steel gig from choopedliver on the forum and it is nice. Check him out.<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *MGuns (1/22/2010)*<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I bought a 4 prong stainless steel gig from choopedliver on the forum and it is nice. Check him out.<SPAN style="COLOR: #1f5080"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>




Glad you liked it!


----------

